
Kim Dotcom Goes on Mega-Offense Against U. S. Copyright Case - jellomaster
http://techupdates.com/go/138561
======
Kelliot
I personally think whoever is in the white house will be lobbied and will give
in to the agenda of these large studios.

Always nice to see a fight back against Americas world policing policy
however!

